# Exchange 2010 / Outlook 2010 - Termine verschwinden



## DaRealMC (6. Juni 2013)

Hi zusammen,

ich bin grade etwas ratlos und vielleicht weiß hier ja jemand weiter.
Wir setzen Exchange und Office 2010 ein und bekommen mittlerweile regelmäßig von immer den gleichen Leuten erzählt, dass die Kalender sich nicht verhalten, wie sie sollen.

Bsp1:
Sekretärin1 macht für Führungskraft1 in dessen Kalender einen Termin mit Führungskraft2. Sekretärin2 nimmt ihn an.
Irgendwann ist der Termin einfach weg

Bsp2:
User macht Termin mit 50 Leuten. Jemand lehnt den Termin aus versehen ab und will neu eingeladen werden. User nimmt diese Person raus (angeblich ohne eine Absage senden zu müssen - kann ich schon nicht nachvollziehen). User lädt diese Person dann wieder ein und es kommt keine Abfrage, ob der Termin nur an die neue Person geschickt werden soll, sondern wird sofort an alle geschickt.

Wir haben das alles mehrfach probiert und können es in keinster Weise nachvollziehen. User behaupten aber immer fest, dass sie das GENAU SO gemacht haben, wie wir, wenn wir das testen wollen.
Wir sind irgendwie ratlos


----------

